# Making your own racking system



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi guys im thinking of making my own hatching rack system in the coming year and i was wondering if anyone had any youtube or DIY links to making a system with heat cable? ive tried to find it myself in here and on youtube but really struggled to find anything other than the stuff in the US:whistling2: And we cant use that heat tape stuff they have over there.

Anyway any links would be helpful guys!:mf_dribble:


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

*Reptile Rack*

This video helped me when i made mine :2thumb:

How to Build a Quality Snake Rack -Pt. 1 (of 2) - YouTube

and

How to Build a Quality Snake Rack -Pt. 1 (of 2) - YouTube

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

SmexyHerps said:


> This video helped me when i made mine :2thumb:
> 
> How to Build a Quality Snake Rack -Pt. 1 (of 2) - YouTube
> 
> ...


nice one thanks will check em out now!: victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Heres a rack I made, very simple but very effective I think.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/906068-rack-build.html


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone have any tips of heat cables i read that soil heat cable is jjust as good ?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

murph3010 said:


> Does anyone have any tips of heat cables i read that soil heat cable is jjust as good ?


It is, a lot of people use parasene heat cable instead of reptile branded ones.
Just make you get the right one, some are designed to only reach a certain temp (70F I believe) which is obviously not hot enough for a warm end of most species.


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

markhill said:


> It is, a lot of people use parasene heat cable instead of reptile branded ones.
> Just make you get the right one, some are designed to only reach a certain temp (70F I believe) which is obviously not hot enough for a warm end of most species.


Ah nice one thanks:gasp: Oh and im nicking your way of making the rack it looks nice and easy nice one. Its the cable and the setting up with a thermostat that worries me a bit. Also how the cable is laid out? how uch goes under the rub etc i might just go for long heat mats but that even more expensive.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

murph3010 said:


> Ah nice one thanks:gasp: Oh and im nicking your way of making the rack it looks nice and easy nice one. Its the cable and the setting up with a thermostat that worries me a bit. Also how the cable is laid out? how uch goes under the rub etc i might just go for long heat mats but that even more expensive.


heat cable is even easier than mates, just plug it straight into the stat.
With mats you need plug adaptors to plug more than one mat in to the stat and then you have the problem of where to ut the stat probe.

Cables take away the problem of mat failure cooking other snakes.
I used 33L RUBs for my rack and the heated end is the same as a heat mat, about 10 inches.


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

markhill said:


> heat cable is even easier than mates, just plug it straight into the stat.
> With mats you need plug adaptors to plug more than one mat in to the stat and then you have the problem of where to ut the stat probe.
> 
> Cables take away the problem of mat failure cooking other snakes.
> I used 33L RUBs for my rack and the heated end is the same as a heat mat, about 10 inches.


So you got any links to the cable you use and what stat do you use? Nice one for helping me out here once i have all the info i want to make it in the new year : victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont have a link for the cable, I use zoo-med and a couple I bought from the classifieds on here.
Not sure on the brand.
They were some thing like £24 for a 16m cable which is hell of a lot cheaper than the equivalent in mats.

I use habistat pulse stats, always have done.


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

markhill said:


> I dont have a link for the cable, I use zoo-med and a couple I bought from the classifieds on here.
> Not sure on the brand.
> They were some thing like £24 for a 16m cable which is hell of a lot cheaper than the equivalent in mats.
> 
> I use habistat pulse stats, always have done.


I have a mat stat 300w that should work fine and 16m sounds like allot but i guess its how its put out on the wood will be used up in no time. I was hoping someone might have a pic on how the cable sits in the wood and how much of the rum is on it.

I will so some more searchers see what i find :notworthy:


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

markhill said:


> I dont have a link for the cable, I use zoo-med and a couple I bought from the classifieds on here.
> Not sure on the brand.
> They were some thing like £24 for a 16m cable which is hell of a lot cheaper than the equivalent in mats.
> 
> I use habistat pulse stats, always have done.


So why pulse stat over mat stats? :notworthy:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

mat stats are on off so they warm up, cool down, warm up etc.. but pulse keep a constant temperature.


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

Meko said:


> mat stats are on off so they warm up, cool down, warm up etc.. but pulse keep a constant temperature.


right will keep an eye out for one :2thumb:


----------

